# How much does your dog weigh?



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I know there's a thread on this already, but it's really difficult to get a feel of it with 47 pages. I thought maybe a poll is in order. Sorry for asking again, in a different format. I hope you don't mind participating!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both London and Preston are around 7lbs. I recently put Preston on a light diet and he has lost a small amount of weight. London is closer to 7.5lbs I think and Preston is right at 7lbs, maybe just under.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce is 3.9 lbs !


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Nelson is 9lbs exactly so I didn't know if I should put 8-9 or 9-10 but he just went to the vet and pooped before he went, and he was 9lbs there, so....hahahhahah


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I am surprised there are so many 9-10 pounders! Vi was 13 when I got her, but now she is 9


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

My pups' weight are around 6 pounds. I haven't recorded their present weight yet. But there was a time when they got to eat a lot without actually having their daily walk and started gaining pounds.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My malts fall between 8lb and 9lb - all their adult life, they were stuck at 8.8 ib (crazy but they BOTH are around that weight) until around a few months ago when they started a lil over eating (treats more often) - snowy went to 9.2lb and crystal went to 9.4lb
Last time i weighed them, they were back to the 8-tish lb


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I like the poll idea


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is always between 6 and 6.4lbs for the past 6 months or so (he was around 5.5lbs before)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is down from his earlier weight since he was poisoned. I like him a bit more solid but the vet is happy since she doesn't want much weight on his back legs.
He is a voracious eater!
__________________


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is around 11 lbs., Abbey is 7 lbs, Ava is 3 1/2 lbs and Tink...is 5 1/2 lbs.

We've got all sizes here :thumbsup:

Edit: It only let me do the poll once, so I only entered Ava's weight as 3 - 4....sorry...wow, we have a malt less than 3 lbs??? That's little!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu always weighs in between 5.5 - 6.0 
He is always closer to 6lbs in winter and 5.5 in summer...just like many of us!


----------



## Winkster (Apr 14, 2011)

*Clarification*

Is it safe to assume these responses are for fully grown dogs?

My little guy is 4.5 lbs @ nearly 3 years old


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I voted for 5-6 pounds because that is Cadie's normal weight and she is between my other two.  

Cadeau is a little bit over 6 pounds.
Cadie is normally about 5.5 pounds. 
And Cacia is just barely 4.5 pounds. 

My kids at the bridge were as follows:
Cloud 8 pounds
Clouseau 8.5 pounds
Clancy 6.5 pounds
Calypso 6.5 pounds
and Cameo 3.5 pounds

And the puppies are all just around a pound each now at 4 weeks.  
Girl 1: 16 1/4 oz
Girl 2: 19 3/4 oz
Boy: 17 1/2 oz


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is 7 pounds, Edgar is 12 pounds.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner is 7.5#, Frankie is 6#, Jamie is 6#, and Kelsey is 4.5#. I have cut back Frankie & Jamie's food, they need to lose a bit cuz they both weighed 5#s when I got them. Hmmm.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

They always go up and down a little but normally bellas just under the 6lb , Myas about 6 and a half to 6 and 3/4lb and floees a wee chunky next to them at just under 9lb!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey was 7.5 until she got spayed now she is 9.0 just so much more for me to love


----------



## sweetnik (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack Jack is weighing in at 3lbs 2 oz at his last vet appointment, but he is only 7 months old. his parents are 4 lbs and 5.5 lbs so he should end up around that weight. I will wait until he is 1 year old before doing the poll.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

13 lbs. He needs to go on a diet. He should be around 11-12


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sasha has gain about a 1lb since Lola joined the family the vet isn't very happy but geez poor girl is 12. Sasha weighs 7.5lb and Lola weighs 5.5lb. The vet actually told me at Lola's last visit that she is a little chunky. So I guess both my girls need to be on a diet.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

3-4 #


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky went to the vet in December and he weighed in at 5lbs.4oz.
I was happy to hear he gained 4 ounces. Rocky is still not a good eater with dog food. He wants whatever we're having. I hear you can home cook but that wil be my last resort. I'd love him to gain to 6lbs. so I couldn't feel his ribs so easily.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley wieghed 6lbs when i got him, since i changed his to somethings he loves and getting nuetred he filled out. i like how he looks at 7lbs,good waist tuck, great muscle tone and can still feel the ribs. such a wonderful boy.


----------



## Dipsey (Jan 25, 2012)

My little Dani is already at 6 pounds and she's only 5 months and 4 days old. I was told that her dad was 6 pounds and mom was only 4 pounds so I'm surprised that she weighs so much already. At what age will she stop growing???? I hope she doesn't get too big


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have a Maltese yet. . But I am surprised to see so many posting that are above the standard. I guess I would have thought with so many buying have been fortunate to purchase from great breeders, there would be more in the 4. - 6, not exceeding 7 pounds category. It makes me a little less paranoid - I keep thinking "what if I get one and it grows to be ginormous?!!!" lol.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Luna is 5.2 pounds


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pippa is 4.3 pounds. She was expected to stay under 4, but she is built so much sturdier than Cozette, who weighed in at 3.25 pounds this week.


----------

